# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vruchtbaarheid - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Vruchtbaarheid in België steeds vaker een medische kwestie*
Eén op de zes koppels vraagt medische hulp om zwanger te raken. Dat percentage ligt dus zeer hoog: sinds enkele jaren is hier dus echt sprake van een explosie van de verschillende vruchtbaarheidsbehandelingen. De beste adviezen om de kansen op zwangerschap te verhogen, hebben echter met de levensstijl te maken. En daar komt echt geen arts bij kijken! 

*
Vruchtbaarheidsbehandelingen worden steeds beter* 

De medisch begeleide voortplanting, dat is op de eerste plaats goed nieuws: de behandelingstechnieken worden beter en het slaagpercentage blijft stijgen. Dikwijls zijn het oudere vrouwen die de krantenkoppen halen wanneer zij in soms betwistbare omstandigheden een kind krijgen. Het belangrijkste, dat zijn nochtans de duizenden vrouwen die erin slagen een kind ter wereld te brengen ondanks een aantal moeilijkheden. De vooruitgang van de geneeskunde uit zich niet alleen in een hoger slaagpercentage van de behandelingen, maar ook in een verbetering van de omstandigheden voor de patiënten. De behandelingen eisen veel van de patiënten en de laboratoria proberen die behandelingen in de mate van het mogelijke minder zwaar te maken. Het is ook de bedoeling dat zoveel mogelijk patiënten zelf voor de behandeling kunnen zorgen. Jammer genoeg leidt de vooruitgang niet echt tot een vermindering van de kostprijs voor de gemeenschap. Naargelang de leeftijd van de moeder, kan een kind dat verwekt is door in-vitrofertilisatie tussen € 10.000 en € 50.000 kosten…

*
Is de oplossing te vinden in een andere levensstijl?* 

Het is belangrijk erop te wijzen dat medische begeleiding niet de enige oplossing is om de kansen op zwangerschap te verhogen. Volgens een recente studie, zouden de voornaamste oorzaken van onvruchtbaarheid te vermijden zijn. Laten we beginnen met het roken: vrouwen die roken, hebben meer tijd nodig om zwanger te worden. Overgewicht is een andere belangrijke factor. Vanaf een BMI van 26, slechts een licht overgewicht dus, vermeerdert het risico op onvruchtbaarheid met 50%. En boven een BMI van 30, is het risico driemaal zo groot! Wat opvallend is bij beide oorzaken, is dat zij ook een invloed hebben op de vader. In iets mindere mate weliswaar, maar toch belangrijk om te weten. Men kan dus best met z'n tweetjes stoppen met roken en een dieet volgen!


*De bittere waarheid* 

De waarheid is nochtans dat niets zo bepalend is voor de vruchtbaarheid als de leeftijd van de moeder. De statistieken zijn niet aangenaam om te lezen: een vrouw van 35 jaar heeft 15% kans per maand om zwanger te worden, bij een vrouw van 40 is dat nog maar 5%. Een vrouw van 35 heeft 100.000 eicellen, een vrouw van 40 heeft er nog slechts 20.000, waarvan de kwaliteit in sterke mate mindert naarmate de leeftijd van de vrouw vordert! Dit vermindert uiteraard de kansen op spontane zwangerschap, maar ook de kans op slagen van een medisch begeleide voortplanting. Gynaecologen zijn het erover eens dat vrouwen te lang wachten om kinderen te krijgen. Denk er dus aan, weliswaar zonder uzelf onder druk te zetten, en overtuig uzelf dat uw prioriteiten in de juiste volgorde staan.



12/02/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste
Perscommuniqué Serono
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

